# Access problem at work?



## Yorkshireman (2 Aug 2007)

Request from Lifeson, see here :-
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12539457


----------



## Maz (3 Aug 2007)

Same problem with my access at work. The word 'chat' is objectionable to the IT bods, so they now block access to the cyclechat forum.


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2007)

Well, the domain name - *workrelatedstuff.net* - is available. I could buy it and add it to the cyclechat server alias!

Do you think that would bypass your work's network monitoring?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2007)

I can no longer access at work either.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (4 Aug 2007)

Nor I.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2007)

I've modified the title of the homepage and the forums to remove the word *chat*.

Can someone give it a try at work tomorrow and report back?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## zimzum42 (5 Aug 2007)

Mine's working fine, only problem is being in work on a stunning day like this......


----------



## Maz (6 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> I've modified the title of the homepage and the forums to remove the word *chat*.
> 
> *Can someone give it a try at work tomorrow and report back?*
> 
> ...


OK. I'll give it a try tomorrow...not sure I fully understand you (you being an IT dude), but the address of this forum still has the word 'chat' in it. i.e. it's cycle*chat*.co.uk/forums/...etc

You should change it to cycle*radar*!


----------



## Shaun (6 Aug 2007)

Well, I'm not sure if the blocking at work some users are experiencing is based on key words in site title, or whether it's based on the domain name.

I've changed the titles to remove the chat word to see if it helps.

If not, it's likely to be blocked on a domain name basis.

I'm assuming that some works' networks have software blocking that is updated on a regular basis with new sites that should be denied. Maybe CycleChat has made it onto the list?

If that's the case I'll tag another domain name onto the server alias.


----------



## Andy in Sig (7 Aug 2007)

If at work I type in www.cyclechat etc that gets blocked to. One way around this is to google "cycle chat" and then click on the link generated. That always works.


----------



## mosschops2 (7 Aug 2007)

No probs here. Favicon doesn't work, but otherwise ok!!!


----------



## Maz (7 Aug 2007)

@Admin....gave it a try at work and still no access.


----------



## Shaun (7 Aug 2007)

Okay, I'll try tagging another domain on and see if that works.

Might take a few days to set up, but I'll post an announcement once it's done.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (8 Aug 2007)

I tried using a colleagues login at work who has generally full internet access and it still doesn't work. I only get intranet and very limited internet at work.


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2007)

I've now registered www.cycle-cafe.net for those of you who have had access problems at work.

Let me know if this domain gets blocked.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## lifeson (8 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> I've now registered www.cycle-cafe.net for those of you who have had access problems at work.
> 
> Let me know if this domain gets blocked.
> 
> ...



Well done Shaun
I'm back on


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (8 Aug 2007)

I shall try it tonight when I get to work.


----------



## NickM (9 Aug 2007)

Admin said:


> I've now registered www.cycle-cafe.net for those of you who have had access problems at work.


Worked for me - thanks very much, and thanks to Yorkshireman for rounding me up (I think he must have a few collie genes).


----------



## Maz (10 Aug 2007)

@Admin...we're back in business!
Cheers
Maz.


----------



## palinurus (10 Aug 2007)

Oh yes..


----------

